# Huron In Ypsilanti 6/6



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Fished flies for a couple hours this afternoon. All streamers with a size 4 rusty colored woollybugger with a gold bead producing the most. I caught mostly rock bass and a few decent smallies. The smallmouth ranged from about 8-15", which is a pretty good average compared to what I've gotten there before. Years ago I would have been lucky to get anything over 10" with most fish falling around 6". 

The water was a little higher than I expected, but it looks fairly clear in comparison to other times when its at that level. Saw a sparse hatch later in the afternoon, but I didn't get close enough to any bugs to ID them.


----------



## DetroitFishin (Feb 21, 2012)

Try the Hudson mills park/dexter area. Great numbers and better size from my experience.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I usually hit Hudson Mills a couple times a year but didn't have the time to make the drive yesterday. I know what you mean by size and numbers, plus I have had some good luck with pike there.

Maybe next week....


----------



## o_mykiss (May 21, 2013)

I wish I still lived over on that side of the state, grew up fishing the Huron and I miss it a lot. 

Good memories at Hudson Mills and in Ann Arbor.


----------



## ogie (Dec 31, 2011)

Do you guys wet wade most of these sections? I've been thinking about going out there and doing a weekend trip sometime. One day on the river and one day on one of the lakes out there with my boat.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Lived in AA for 3 years in early 2000's. I wet waded alot in July and August

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## o_mykiss (May 21, 2013)

I wet waded all the time, June-early Sept. Some of my best memories are biking down to the river in a swimsuit and spending all day catching carp, bass, and catfish. Some stretches are more wadeable than others


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Until it gets cold, I wear shorts and an old pair of work boots. My wading boots got blown out last year, and I haven't found a pair that I like yet. I'm not sure if I want felt soles again. I will wear waders or an old pair of pants in some sections where I know there are lots of leeches or there's a ton of weeds.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

I will continue to wear felt, unless they are banned. Nothing offers the same level of traction

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

always wonder why would felt soles be banned?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

salmonsteel97 said:


> always wonder why would felt soles be banned?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Because they can hold a lot of little critters that you don't want to spread from one river system to another. They make disinfectants for em but you cant really trust everyone to use it so governing agencies just ban the use of the felt. 

J- 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

